# hated for askin' this question?



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

why do some people post the numbers of fish caught so far this year?are they bragging?are they wanting people to believe they great fishermen?i don't mind seeing some pictures of some hawgs but i don't really see the point in keeping a running tally for all to see.i don't mind somebody posting how a particular day went.atleast that could give some useful information to other anglers in the area.i'm sure i'll be blasted for my view point but i figured i toss the question out there anyways.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Now that's a very curious question...!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I think you answered your own question.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

spfldbassguy said:


> why do some people post the numbers of fish caught so far this year?are they bragging?are they wanting people to believe they great fishermen?



I think that answered your question. 
I've thought the same thing. Looks to me like they need to get away from the computer more Computer fishing games doesn't count.


----------



## chopper29 (Jan 25, 2009)

DaleM said:


> I think that answered your question.
> I've thought the same thing. Looks to me like they need to get away from the computer more Computer fishing games doesn't count.


thats funny! i agree. people did that on a trapping site i go to and some were just ridiculas numbers that were very hard to believe.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

They do it to brag, show off, and keep track of the years tally,


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't want to brag, but I did catch my first two bass of the year yesterday... and it wasn't from a chair, DALE..... .... OH YEA !!!  DAKING !!!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

spfldbassguy said:


> why do some people post the numbers of fish caught so far this year?are they bragging?are they wanting people to believe they great fishermen?i don't mind seeing some pictures of some hawgs but i don't really see the point in keeping a running tally for all to see.i don't mind somebody posting how a particular day went.atleast that could give some useful information to other anglers in the area.i'm sure i'll be blasted for my view point but i figured i toss the question out there anyways.


Maybe to make people who don't catch as many jealous!!!!


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I should do it once just to see how many I catch. Now I'm curious.


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

now i know imma get blasted 4 saying this but, the numbers sure seem inflated...they must fish 24/7...no jobs or families to speak of...and with it being sooo early in the season...it makes you wonder...lol...they should give up their amateur status and go pro...definitely 1st round picks LMAO


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> i'm sure i'll be blasted for my view point but i figured i toss the question out there anyways.


:Banane36::Banane36::Banane36::Banane36:
you asked for it


----------



## Corn (Aug 19, 2005)

DaleM said:


> Computer fishing games doesn't count.



I got a chuckle out of that thanks!


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

My totals for the year 0000000000 but Im not bragging.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

I caught one largemouth this year!!!, I think I'll be able to take on kvd here in the next year or two
hey, maybe these guys are really trying to keep track of thier catches this year and they are using the site like a backup disc, if they lose the notes atleast they still have proof that they caught a few. I wont blast people for doing it, but with only four species for me this year so far, I dont know if I would


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have caught soooo many fish already this year that it might be embar-a$$ing to those less skilled.  However, I can post my lifetime total to date which is 1,463,527 & 2/3. In case you are wondering what the 2/3's is, it was a 60" Northern that was attacked be a 75" musky and he bit off 40" of the northern's body but that really didn't bother me as I have caught numerous nothern pike over 60".  Now would you like to hear about the 
19" redear I caught in Northern Quebec? ...............:Banane09::Banane24:


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

Shortdrift said:


> I have caught soooo many fish already this year that it might be embar-a$$ing to those less skilled.  However, I can post my lifetime total to date which is 1,463,527 & 2/3. In case you are wondering what the 2/3's is, it was a 60" Northern that was attacked be a 75" musky and he bit off 40" of the northern's body but that really didn't bother me as I have caught numerous nothern pike over 60".  Now would you like to hear about the
> 19" redear I caught in Northern Quebec? ...............:Banane09::Banane24:


thats all?....... slacker


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Funny that none of them have replied to this post


----------



## mystic4314 (May 20, 2006)

ive caught so many fish this year allready that god himself kicked my tackle bag in the water


----------



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

Wannabitawerm said:


> I should do it once just to see how many I catch. Now I'm curious.


I deliberately dont do it, so i dont have to face reality as to how FEW I catch.


----------



## BassMan300 (Mar 4, 2009)

flathunter said:


> Funny that none of them have replied to this post


I do it to keep track of bass caught for the year as wells as i take a picture of every fish caught. also note where it was caught, the weather, and bait caught on depending on size of course.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Honestly, if you are able to keep track of the amount of fish you catch exactly you probably aren't catching too many!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

glad i asked the question.i was just wondering about it.it's up to each individual keeps track.whether it's public or private is the only question.i'm a dork enough to keep a fishin' log but i'm not one to broadcast the results good and bad.to each their own.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

in about 10 trips this year i have 10 crappie 2 perch and 3 largemouth. im really puttin a whoopin on the fish this year


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

They do this so they can see how bad they are doing compared to everyone else. Lol


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Honestly, if you are able to keep track of the amount of fish you catch exactly you probably aren't catching too many!
> __________________
> 
> 
> ...


 
Kind of like pittsburgh superbowls??????


----------



## Eric-Bassin (Apr 18, 2008)

Lewzer said:


> Kind of like pittsburgh superbowls??????


Now that was funny...keep in mind it is a Bears and Cubs fan that was laughing...so I was laughing at myself as well.

I try not to keep track in hopes that eventually I will catch enough that I can't remember...has not happened yet. I still have the mental tally.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

My favorite was the tally that had weights with it. I remember it saying a 15" rainbow trout weighed 2 or 2.5lbs...maybe if it was made out of cast iron! 

To whoever actually had that in their signature, please, go buy a set of digital scales and some duct tape. The scales are for accurately weighing the fish, the duct tape is to tape your jaw shut so it doesn't hit the ground when you see what the fish _actually_ weighs.


----------



## aRcHi3bUnKeR (Feb 1, 2009)

BassMan300 said:


> I do it to keep track of bass caught for the year as wells as i take a picture of every fish caught. also note where it was caught, the weather, and bait caught on depending on size of course.


Well it might make more sense to use a fishing log or excel spreadsheet so that you can keep ALL of that information TOGETHER. I don't really see how listing how many of each size you caught for the year in your email signature translates to tracking where it was caught, the weather, and bait. Unless of course you're cross referencing your email signature stats, with your excel info on the weather, and your handwritten notes on bait to track these things...but that sounds like a lotta extra work to me. IMO this is just a way to brag about your success or lie about your lack thereof. Then again, I do list myself as a 'Frustrated Bass Fisherman' so it could just be my sour grapes.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

spfldbassguy said:


> why do some people post the numbers of fish caught so far this year?are they bragging?are they wanting people to believe they great fishermen?i don't mind seeing some pictures of some hawgs but i don't really see the point in keeping a running tally for all to see.i don't mind somebody posting how a particular day went.atleast that could give some useful information to other anglers in the area.i'm sure i'll be blasted for my view point but i figured i toss the question out there anyways.


ha ha thats funny great fisherman and hunters dont have to brag :beat-up:


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

archman said:


> Honestly, if you are able to keep track of the amount of fish you catch exactly you probably aren't catching too many!


Or you have a very good memory!!!


----------



## BassMan300 (Mar 4, 2009)

aRcHi3bUnKeR said:


> Well it might make more sense to use a fishing log or excel spreadsheet so that you can keep ALL of that information TOGETHER. I don't really see how listing how many of each size you caught for the year in your email signature translates to tracking where it was caught, the weather, and bait. Unless of course you're cross referencing your email signature stats, with your excel info on the weather, and your handwritten notes on bait to track these things...but that sounds like a lotta extra work to me. IMO this is just a way to brag about your success or lie about your lack thereof. Then again, I do list myself as a 'Frustrated Bass Fisherman' so it could just be my sour grapes.


This on here is just what i have caught. like stated i have pictures of all fish caught and it is all on a Word document with all stats for that fish and day caught. I just do it to compete with my dad, we are always trying to one up each other and since he lives in another state now and i cant fish with him i frequently update him with my word doc. Yea it is bragging but it is also nice to be able to share with him.


----------



## biteme (Mar 17, 2006)

its a fishing web site. If it does not break the rules...who cares


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

nobody really cares i think.i just asked a question to see if other people had a thought or two about it as well.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

I don't particularly care about the totals listed, but I'm curious about one thing. If the goal is to keep track, how come so few of these totals include a "skunked" category?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

BassMan300 said:


> This on here is just what i have caught. like stated i have pictures of all fish caught and it is all on a Word document with all stats for that fish and day caught. I just do it to compete with my dad, we are always trying to one up each other and since he lives in another state now and i cant fish with him i frequently update him with my word doc. Yea it is bragging but it is also nice to be able to share with him.


You take pictures of every bass? 

Sounds like a lot of wasted time on the water, to me. I take a lot of fish photos, I admit, but taking photos of every fish would be a lot of time wasted for me when i could be casting to another fish.


----------



## aRcHi3bUnKeR (Feb 1, 2009)

jcustunner24 said:


> I don't particularly care about the totals listed, but I'm curious about one thing. If the goal is to keep track, how come so few of these totals include a "skunked" category?


EXACTLY!!! I don't think there are enough spaces in the email signature to list how many times I've been skunked!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Funny I thought about starting this same thread


----------



## BassMan300 (Mar 4, 2009)

TheCream said:


> You take pictures of every bass?
> 
> Sounds like a lot of wasted time on the water, to me. I take a lot of fish photos, I admit, but taking photos of every fish would be a lot of time wasted for me when i could be casting to another fish.


if i fish for a day and have livewell full ill take time before releasing them to take the pics it would not happen after every fish i throw in the boat.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

BassMan300 said:


> if i fish for a day and have livewell full ill take time before releasing them to take the pics it would not happen after every fish i throw in the boat.


I'm not trying to poke fun, honestly, I am just struggling to see the benefit from a photo of all of them. The details, yes, that makes sense. Record date, time, water temp, air temp, lure, lure color, retrieve...cataloging that type of information I can see being useful. Are the pictures just for reference, or are you gaining some sort of information from them?


----------



## BassMan300 (Mar 4, 2009)

TheCream said:


> I'm not trying to poke fun, honestly, I am just struggling to see the benefit from a photo of all of them. The details, yes, that makes sense. Record date, time, water temp, air temp, lure, lure color, retrieve...cataloging that type of information I can see being useful. Are the pictures just for reference, or are you gaining some sort of information from them?


no just proof that i caught what i say i did lol the big ones caught get sent to father to brag  keeper fish are the only ones i keep track of smaller ones get thrown back.


----------



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't keep running totals, but I can see why somebody would want to do it. It's a competition with themselves and other anglers. What other anglers? The ones that are also keeping running totals. I don't see the issue with it and I can understand why somebody would want to do it. I take pictures of only my "picture-worthy" fish (Fish Ohio or close to), but I can see why somebody would want to chronicle each outing by taking pics of all of them. To each his own! Hey, I know a lot of people that wonder why many of us even like catching a stupid fish!!!!


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

I dont know why they do it they must have no lives


----------



## Drewhop (Aug 6, 2008)

I take a picture of every fish the wife myself or my son catch. It takes about 2 seconds cause I always have the camera in my pocket. I dont keep track of totals but I know i have got skunked 3 out of 10 times this year.


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

Please tell me I can count all the gobies and sheephead I catch when I'm perching! Need to come up with a fancy French name for them though. Something like:

_Le drum_

or

_Le guobia_


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

bobby said:


> Please tell me I can count all the gobies and sheephead I catch when I'm perching! Need to come up with a fancy French name for them though. Something like:
> 
> _Le drum_
> 
> ...


Trashicus gobiae


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

bobby said:


> Please tell me I can count all the gobies and sheephead I catch when I'm perching! Need to come up with a fancy French name for them though. Something like:
> 
> _Le drum_
> 
> ...



fertilizes de lawnisus

or

sea gull sushi


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Trying to keep the original question in mind, I keep track of the tournament stats for my club; such as total number of bass caught, dead bass weighed, total poundage to scales, big bass records, Catch to Release ratios, etc. At the end of the season we submitt our numbers the the O.D.N.R. Conservation Director. They in turn use these numbers to help them identify population numbers, etc, etc. I'm also trying to keep track of all the "non-bass" species that are caught during our tournaments as well, but this is difficult if boaters don't report the catches. So far we've caught and released 30 bass for our first tournament of the season, and sent one 6 plus pound Walleye to the frying pan!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

i think the numbers that are posted by some is overinflated.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

i'm actually kinda shocked that this question keeps getting responses.i figured the answer would come short and sweet.


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

The weathers been bad and we needed something to do. (lol)


----------



## EDD (Apr 11, 2004)

If you read people running totals and know when there being added to , you have to much time on your hands and on this site way to much .

by the way my total for 2009 , 5 hours fishing 2 smallmouth, I shook off the other 9 fish


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

bobby said:


> Please tell me I can count all the gobies and sheephead I catch when I'm perching! Need to come up with a fancy French name for them though. Something like:
> 
> _Le drum_
> 
> ...


erie redfish 

gobies are just a pain in the arse


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

i could care less about peoples' "numbers".don't care when there's more added.i only brought this question up because i kept seeing posts containing some numbers.i don't like those who feel they have to show off to be accepted.that's all them posts are.showing off,look at me type of school yard bravado.


----------

